# Hypnosis



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

has anyone ever tried hypnosis to help the forget about there dp/dr and in return not know they ever had it?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Been there tried it kid no help but it does put you into a deep calm state temperarily ...


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

My community psychiatric nurse reckoned hypnosis caused me to relapse into psychosis. Different views depending on who you speak to.


----------



## dreamvertigo (Sep 23, 2006)

I asked my doctor about hypnosis, and he said that it only helps when the dp is a result of abuse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you mean, substance abuse, or like physical abuse?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd imagine its physical abuse.


----------



## dreamvertigo (Sep 23, 2006)

yes, I did mean physical or sexual abuse, especially if a person suffered abuse as a child. sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

o no no, i prob shulda gotton that i was just getting my hopes up cuz mine is marajuana induced, o welll


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Hypnosis does bring unresolved memories to the forefront including physical/sexual abuse that why it's important you have someone to talk to about it.


----------

